# La Linea Gibraltar Sites



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi starting to plan Christmas travelling through France and onwards to "Gib" has anyone recently stayed in a site very close to or in La Linea I was in Gib resently made a few enquires saw a couple of mh parked up near the border but was told be the locals that you get moved on after a couple of days. I have now heard that there is a hospital in La Linea where you can park in there grounds could anyone confirm this, thanks.


----------



## daismarg (Feb 13, 2007)

I often go to Gib for the day from where I live but was hoping to stay over in a camp site in Linea de la Concepcion or known to many as La Linea. The camp site is called Camping Sureuropa and according to The Caravan Club book it's quite a good site to use but it states 4 kms from Gibraltar, so not sure if there is public transport to get to the border or whether you can walk it?

There is a web page for the camp site if that helps but people use to stay on a car park outside Gib but of late they are redesigning the whole area and there aren't any motor homes about, when we went past last Friday!

If any one has been to the camp site then would appreciate some info on the place!


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

In January this year we parked up by the border on the waste ground for a couple of days. Saw no sign of any police. 200 yards and then you catch the bus. You probably wouldn't like it for a week but for a 2 day visit it's fine and it's free.

Ian


----------



## daismarg (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Ian

That bit of waste land is not available any more as there is a lot of building work going on as Spain is now using Gibraltars airfield as well! They are making a lot of changes around the border including new buildings for the Spanish to use when they fly, new roads out of Gib etc!

So next time you come you will notice you will have to park elsewhere as that bit of waste land would have been built on!!


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi last year there was a car park just outside Gib. whose charges were not cheap considering no elec. etc. but you didn't have far to walk to get over the border & use the Gib. bus.

Cheers Alex.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We stayed at Camping SurEuropa twice last winter whilst we flew home from 'Gib'. It is a clean, friendly site, appended to a small sports centre and a day college for people with special needs.

Don't let the pot holed (occasionally flooded) approach road put you off. 

You will struggle to get on there with a large vehicle.

There are lots of taxi's around 'Linea' to take you to the border and we saw motorhomers leaving for 'Gib' via public transport. We chose to drive close to the border and park for the day on 'Av de Espana' (free) returning to the site in the evening. There are no other facilities in the area of the camp site and the beach is best described at 'natural'. 8O 

Incidentally, we weren't allowed to leave our van on the site while we flew home, but were able to put it in secure storage nearby.


----------

